# Mirjam Weichselbraun - 'Dancing Stars 2014' Promoshoot by Thomas Ramstorfer (x12 UHQ)



## MetalFan (26 Feb. 2014)

:WOW:



 

 

 

 


 

 

 

 


 

 

 


​
Thx Tidus


----------



## dianelized20 (26 Feb. 2014)

:thx: für die bildschöne Mirjam, da sind wohl die nächsten WP im Anmarsch


----------



## Robe22 (26 Feb. 2014)

:thx: für die tollen Fotos von Mirjam


----------



## Rolli (26 Feb. 2014)

:thx: dir für die Süsse


----------



## gigafriend (27 Feb. 2014)

Sie ist so süß....


----------



## goraji (27 Feb. 2014)

Nett die Miri....


----------



## hs4711 (27 Feb. 2014)

:thx: für Mirjam


----------



## Hehnii (27 Feb. 2014)

Echt super die Promo´s. :thumbup:
:thx:schön!


----------



## Punisher (28 Feb. 2014)

Miri ist geil


----------

